
MarkdownPicPicker-Add pic to Markdown in 3 seconds - kingname
https://github.com/kingname/MarkdownPicPicker
======
kingname
This git is an
example:![]([http://7sbpmp.com1.z0.glb.clouddn.com/MarkdownPicPicker2.gif](http://7sbpmp.com1.z0.glb.clouddn.com/MarkdownPicPicker2.gif))

------
kingname
As I am in China, the two picture hosts may not be usable in your country. I
hope you can help me develop the uploader for this project. I have writen the
How-To in the Readme.

Thanks.

